# Federal Firearms Licence



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anyone here have an FFL?

If so, maybe you could answer a few questions...

Are the difficult to obtain?  I know there are different classifications of FFL, with different fees, and restrictions, but aside from applying and paying the fee, how hard are they to get?

Is there any sort of special "upkeep" involved in having one?  Do you have to file extra paperwork if you buy/sell a firearm?   

Ive heard (and i have no clue about this, it sounds Conspiracy theory to me)  that if you do have one, the BATF likes to come knocking at 2am to "inspect" your firearms collection... is that pure hooey, or is there a sliver of truth to that?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't believe that ATF has enough staff to do that very often. They have too much other stuff to worry about.


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 27, 2003)

im not sure about the requirements for an FFL, but i do know that you're supposed to fill out and keep a copy of federal form #4473 for each transaction if you're a licensed dealer......respects


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Sep 28, 2003)

havent gotten one simply because i havent felt like jumping thru all the hoops to get it. from what ive heard from gun shops i go to the governement is getting pretty picky about who gets an ffl and ive even heard rumors that they only allow so many a year no clue what the number would be. i do know that they inspect your place of business once a year to ensure that you have a security system that you have the guns locked up that you are following all federal regulations and that you are keeping your paper work in order. other than that. i think you just have to fill out the paper work send in the money and wait.


----------

